

Peter Thiel on Twitter and Pot, Google, Uber and Gay CEOs - josefresco
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102008743

======
lucberlin
This was a good read. I found him honest and straightforward even if one does
not agree 100% with his views. I wish more people were like that.

